# Haunty on vacation



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greetings!

As some of you know,
I'll be at Horrorfind Weekends Thursday Aug. 10th-13th. Hope to pick up many more Haunt tips at the Haunt seminars, building the Haunted House again there, & in general. I'm bringing lots of film in hopes to capture many great photos to share. Monday the 14th, will be my recoupe day. But, should be back on here to continue to on with the fun.

Take Scare,

Haunty


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

Can I hide in your suitcase???


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sorry GS13,

The suitcases will be packed full with props, clothes, & stuff.
Sure wish I could afford a direct flight (x2 ticket price, NW) vs. a layover flight ($299 round trip, Midwest Air) both ways. The Marriott (con hotel) rooms generally start at $189 a night. The HFW convention rate is $113 a night, they sell out the hotel every year. Weekend pass costs $45 for all three days. Then of course you'll want to bring lots of money for food & to buy all the neat stuff. Lions Gate Entertainment is the main sponser. They promise a few sneak previews, & lots of surprises, etc.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Take lots of pictures for us Haunty!


----------

